# Gutes Prog zum Erstellen von Websites gesucht



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all,

ich wurde beauftragt mal eine Website für unseren Volleyballverein zu erstellen, nun weiß ich aber nicht genau wie das funzt...
Wollte daher mal fragen ob jemand ein gutes Prog zum Erstellen einer solcher Website kennt???
Es sollte für Anfänger geeignet sein
Ich kenne bisher nur den HTML Editor...
Am besten wäre natürlich Freeware^^....

greetz und danke schon mal im voraus...


----------



## kays (10. Mai 2009)

ich kann dir Dreamweaver empfehlen, zu finden hier: Webdesign, HTML-Produktion | Adobe DreamweaverCS4
lässt keine wünsche offen...
gruß kays


----------



## JOJO (10. Mai 2009)

kays schrieb:


> ich kann dir Dreamweaver empfehlen, zu finden hier: Webdesign, HTML-Produktion | Adobe DreamweaverCS4
> lässt keine wünsche offen...
> gruß kays


 

Dreamweaver ist ok, alternativ kann NetObjektsFusion empfohlen werden. Arbeite schon seit Ewigkeiten mit diesem Programm.

NetObjects Fusion: WYSIWYG Website Design Software

Gibt jedoch noch eine Menge anderer Freeware Programme, die ebenfalls leistungsfähig sind.


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

Also da du für "Anfänger" gesagt hast :

Ganz einfach : http://sites.google.com/

Mittel einfach : Joomla! Deutschland

Gruß Stranger


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Mai 2009)

Für den Anfang:
KompoZer - Einfache Webgestaltung


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Editor^^
Damit habe ich zumindest angefangen.

Ansonsten ist Dreamweaver echt zu empfehlen!
Evtl. auch WebEasy, bietet gute Grundlage und hat viele Vorgefertigte Layouts.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Mai 2009)

Danke an alle soweit erst mal...ich werde mich mal mit ein paar der vorgeschlagenden Progs vertraut machen...
SUPER danke @ all

greetz


----------



## feivel (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin von dreamweaver cs3 auf microsoft expression web umgestiegen und zufrieden.
vielleicht auch noch interessant


----------



## Dark Hunter (17. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit Notepad++? Ist Open Source und somit Freeware.


----------



## klyer (18. Mai 2009)

Joomla! is leicht zu erlernen, und du kannst an 2-3 Tagen ne komplette Strucktur einer Website erstellen!


----------



## battle_fee (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ein totaler Noob was sowas angeht;-/ 

Wie installiert man den Joomla zu Beispiel?


----------



## klyer (18. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier rein: Joomla installieren
webhoster natürlich vorausgesetzt...
und du musst auch schon joomla per ftp hochgeladen haben!


----------



## klyer (18. Mai 2009)

aber hier nochmal nen tipp zu joomla...
1. melde dich bei funpic.de kostenlos an.
2. wenn du dich angemeldet hast, hast du alle daten, die du bracuchst, also ftp, mysql...
3. rufee mit z.B. FileZilla per ftp deine seite auf, die du aber auch im i-net schon erreichen kannst
4. lade dir das neuste joomla "core" paket herunter!
5. entpacke das "Paket" und lade es auf dein webserver hoch (per file zilla)
6. rufe deine seite auf, und installieren dsas paket wie es in dem link (beitrag oben) gezeigt wird!

mfg klyer
bei fragen einfach posten


----------



## OeffOeff (18. Mai 2009)

Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Notepad++? Ist Open Source und somit Freeware.



So ist es!

Ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen die Grundlagen in HTML zu lernen um deine Seite zu gestalten.
Danach würde ich mich ein wenig mit php beschäftigen und dann vllt. mal ein CMS erlernen wie TYPO3 oder Joomla, mit denen du deine Seite "dynamisieren" kannst, falls du das überhaupt willst!

Alles andere ist für mich nur gefrickel, da kommt meiner Meinung nach nix ordentlich bei raus. Habe mir nämlich auch früher gedacht, heee fängste mal mit Dreamweaver an... mittlerweile weiß ich es besser!

Notepad++ ftw!


----------



## Dark Hunter (19. Mai 2009)

OeffOeff schrieb:


> Habe mir nämlich auch früher gedacht, heee fängste mal mit Dreamweaver an... mittlerweile weiß ich es besser!


Das Problem an Dreamweaver ist, dass alle damit ihre Seiten erstellen, obwohl sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben... Gucken sich im Internet irgendwelche Tutorials an, bei denen gezeigt wird: Mach mit Dreamweaver das und das, füge eine Tabelle ein, dann die Grafik usw. und sofort... Das ist natürlich nicht der richtige Weg, eine valide Website zu erstellen und (X)HTML und CSS zu lernen. Aber an sich halte ich Dreamweaver dennoch für ziemlich gut bzw. praktisch, wenn man mal von der internen Vorschau der Webseite und des schlechten Codes absieht. Es hat nämlich auch noch Vorteile: es erleichtert unter anderem enorm den Arbeitsaufwand, da es bei jeder Eingabe Vorschläge angibt, welches Tag oder welche Eigenschaft gemeint ist. Da kann man schon ne Menge Zeit sparen. Aber zum Lernen ist es tatsächlich nicht geeignet, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man eine valide Website produzieren möchte.

Am besten ist ein Textbasierter Editor für den Anfang, WYSIWYG produziert meiner Erfahrung nach *nur* völligen Mist. Aber wie gesagt, WYSIWYG Editoren kann man auch verwenden, solange man nicht dem Programm die Arbeit überlässt, sondern selbst überlegt, was wie wo hin muss. 

MfG Jannick


----------



## chrisomato (21. Mai 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> Joomla! is leicht zu erlernen, und du kannst an 2-3 Tagen ne komplette Strucktur einer Website erstellen!


Einziges Problem dürfte da das Design sein.
Das Erstellen von Designs ist leider nicht ganz so einfach und man findet nicht so viele Vorlagen wie wenn man nach normalen HTML-Designs schaut.


----------



## klyer (21. Mai 2009)

die designs (templates) gibt es zur genüge.... z.B. Link 
wenn einem die 1000 templates nicht reichen, kann man sich ja immernoch ransetzen.


----------



## hoiftnix (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

als echtes schmackerln kann ich dir Artisteer empfehlen!
Artisteer - joomla template generator and wordpress theme generator

Erstellt dir auf klicks Joomla, Wordpress, Drupal oder einfach HTML Designs mit CSS echt TOP !!! einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich war begeistert!


----------

